# Ordering from Adorama?



## Markw (May 16, 2009)

I was thinking about ordering some prints from Adorama.  I know they are very reputible as far as regular buying is concerned, but how high of quality are their prints?  Also, if anyone knows, whats the difference between their 'Endura Matte' and 'Enduraq Lustre' prints?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## KmH (May 16, 2009)

Matte has no sheen. Lustre has some sheen and is usually a coating. Glossy has a lot of sheen.

I've never gotten prints made at Adorama Pics.

I use Miller's Professional Imaging or www.mpix.com Miller's online consumer outlet. Many professional portrait and senior photographers use Mpix. Their quality and customer service for consumers is unsurpassed and many pro labs are hard pressed to do better too.

I am not a rep for either.


----------



## HelenOster (May 17, 2009)

Markw said:


> I was thinking about ordering some prints from Adorama. I know they are very reputible as far as regular buying is concerned, but how high of quality are their prints? Also, if anyone knows, whats the difference between their 'Endura Matte' and 'Enduraq Lustre' prints?
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


 
Dear Mark

When someone sets up a new account with AdoramaPix (which is FREE!) they get 25 free prints. Many people use these free 4x6s to order some prints on all the different paper types.  We usually recommend that you print something that you have already seen in print, that way you can compare. The only paper type we don't offer in a 4x6 size is the Silk.

The silk paper is more matte than our Lustre paper. The Kodak Endura Supra Lustre has a slight sheen to it, not as much as the Metallic or Glossy, but it's a good all around paper, a very fine surface texture and closest to "semi-gloss." 

I'm not absolutely certain as to the difference between  'Endura Matte' and 'Enduraq Lustre', but I'm checking it out and will come back to you as soon as I have a response back.

If you'd like to email me with your mailing address, I can pass it along and see that you get some samples. 
 
Hope this helps! Let me know if there is anything else you need.

Sincerely

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador

helen.oster@adoramacamera.com
www.adorama.com


----------



## mrodgers (May 17, 2009)

I'm not Helen, nor do I work with or for her (ie. I don't work or have anything to do with Adorama )

Helen mentioned the 25 free prints and said people use them to print the various different papers.  Wish I thought of that when I sent photos for print, I would have done that.  I just sent for prints.

What I did do was sent 3 identical images (1 color, 1 B&W, and 1 antiqued processed) to 3 different companies, to Adorama, to a highly recommended other printer, and to a printer that is more general population oriented.

My results were that I was floored at the Adorama print quality over the other 2 printers (remember, the one was a very highly recommended and very often recommended printer.)  I did have color correction marked at all 3 printers and do not have my monitor hardware calibrated.  It is calibrated using a website, the best I could do.

When I put the Adorama prints next to my monitor, they were spot on.  They looked exactly as they did to the screen when I processed them.  In comparison, the highly recommended site were great prints but they were oversaturated with the colors and didn't match my screen.  The general population printer was the cheapest and it showed in the quality of the prints.  You could clearly see areas that were very pixelated and no longer sharp.

I also had some 8x10 photos printed with that batch of free 25 prints at Adorama and they were stunning as well.  Unfortunately, I have a ton of images uploaded to Adorama, but haven't had the ability to order any prints since then.  I was happy enough (I was extremely happy...) that I won't bother with trying any other sites out and plan to stick with Adorama for future printing.

Again, I have no affiliation with Adorama, but when I get something I am extremely happy with, I want to express it.  And I was extremely happy with the prints from Adorama.


----------



## HelenOster (May 18, 2009)

Markw said:


> I was thinking about ordering some prints from Adorama. I know they are very reputible as far as regular buying is concerned, but how high of quality are their prints? Also, if anyone knows, whats the difference between their 'Endura Matte' and 'Enduraq Lustre' prints?
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


 
I have your answer - thanks to Ingrid at AdoramaPix....

Kodak Endura Matt(tm) is a matt surface, not a lot of shine to it at all. Kodak Endura Lustre(tm) is like a semi-gloss, slight gloss with a very, very fine texture. They are both on the Endura paper, just a different finish, as is the Silk. The Metallic is an entirely different paper type. 

I hope this helps.

Sincerely

*Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador*

helen.oster@adoramacamera.com
www.adorama.com


----------



## dcclark (May 18, 2009)

I've printed plenty of photos through AdoramaPix. They do very good work, and have pretty good customer service as well (as you've seen here!). I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them. Give the free 25 prints a try, and be sure to try a variety of images. Pay attention to the colors and make sure they're being reproduced as you expect.


----------



## Markw (May 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I didnt expect to get this many replies.  Im thinking I will give the 25 prints a go as I have already signed up about a week ago, ang get back to everyone so I can decide which paper type to get my 8x12s on.  My question is, when I get them in, if I get an identical print on all paper types, how will I know which paper type was used for each?  Or should I get different pictures with the different paper types?

Mark


----------



## mrodgers (May 18, 2009)

Don't hold me to this, but I believe it is printed on the back of the paper/photo.


----------



## HelenOster (May 19, 2009)

mrodgers said:


> Don't hold me to this, but I believe it is printed on the back of the paper/photo.


 

Actually, they aren't. The "Pro" papers are marked Endura Professional but the different surfaces are not denoted. Most people put some text on the photo itself for the different versions, like a small note in the bottom corner "Lustre" or "Matt". 


Sincerely

*Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador*

helen.oster@adoramacamera.com
www.adorama.com


----------



## Markw (May 19, 2009)

Thats what I was going to do.  Multiple prints of the same photo with the name of the paper edited on, but when I go to order, it says that all the pictures in the series have to be of the same paper type.  Frankly, I dont want to have to pay different shipping on all four 4x6s just to see the paper difference. 

Mark


----------



## mrodgers (May 19, 2009)

Helen corrected me on the last one, maybe she will on this one too... So, don't hold me on this...

I believe that you set several jobs, each one with the different papers.  Then the shipping charge is applied overall to the whole order.  When I ordered, I printed mostly 4x6 on the Lustre paper, one on Metalic because I've heard so much about it, and some 8x10's all in separate jobs.  All 3 jobs were then on the same order and shipping was applied to the order.

Looking at my past order now.  3 separate jobs on the order of three 8x10s on Lustre, 31 4x6 on Matte (25 were the free prints), and one 4x6 on Metalic.  Shipping was $3.95.


----------



## Markw (May 19, 2009)

Oh!  I had no Idea.  Hopefully she will correct just to make sure.  If so, I will be doing this as I just bought a portfolio and would like to get the 8x12s printed out for it.

Mark


----------



## Markw (May 19, 2009)

ok, so I just got (4) 4x6s, one of each type offered (all of which were prepaid), Cokin P185 Radial Zoom filter, and a 9x12" portfolio/album for the 8x12 shots I plan to print all for $39 with shipping. Score.

Mark


----------



## Markw (May 19, 2009)

Also, I see that you can put a message on the back of the photos.  I put the type of paper on the back of each photo so the photo itself isnt hindered.  I will be using Adorama in the future for my larger prints and more oders.  Theyre cheaper than most ebay stores that say their prices are so low because theyre 'clearance' items.  Adorama has been cheaper for everything Ive looked at so far.  Updates to come once order comes in.

Mark


----------



## McKaso (May 19, 2009)

Personally I don't think you can go wrong with Adorama.  I have no connection with Adorama other than being one satisfied customer and I can't remember ever being dissatisfied with any order I have placed with them.   I buy my 90% of my equipment from them and they are the only lab I will use for my prints.  The quality of their prints is absolutely fantastic and they have a great selection of paper types and sizes.  I have never had a photo corrected by the lab and my prints match 100% what I see on my monitor, but I also use a calibrated monitor.  They have great prices (especially sale prices.  Just recently they ran a special on 11x14 prints for $2.49) including shipping prices and even the basic delivery is fast.  Normally I place an order on Saturday or Sunday with 3 to 5 day shipping and have it in my hands by Friday.  Not bad for very basic service.


----------



## HelenOster (May 20, 2009)

Markw said:


> Oh! I had no Idea. Hopefully she will correct just to make sure. If so, I will be doing this as I just bought a portfolio and would like to get the 8x12s printed out for it.
> 
> Mark


 
Hi mark

I see that you already ordered, but just to clarify: you can definitely do several jobs in one order, with different paper types, and all be shipped in the same order. 


Sincerely

*Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador*

helen.oster@adoramacamera.com
www.adorama.com


----------



## HelenOster (May 20, 2009)

McKaso said:


> Personally I don't think you can go wrong with Adorama. I have no connection with Adorama other than being one satisfied customer and I can't remember ever being dissatisfied with any order I have placed with them. I buy my 90% of my equipment from them and they are the only lab I will use for my prints. The quality of their prints is absolutely fantastic and they have a great selection of paper types and sizes. I have never had a photo corrected by the lab and my prints match 100% what I see on my monitor, but I also use a calibrated monitor. They have great prices (especially sale prices. Just recently they ran a special on 11x14 prints for $2.49) including shipping prices and even the basic delivery is fast. Normally I place an order on Saturday or Sunday with 3 to 5 day shipping and have it in my hands by Friday. Not bad for very basic service.


 
Thank you so much. Your lovely feedback put such a smile on my face! I've passed it on to the team at AdoramaPix, so they can enjoy it, too.

 
Sincerely

*Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador*

helen.oster@adoramacamera.com
www.adorama.com


----------



## photograham (May 20, 2009)

HelenOster said:


> Hi mark
> 
> I see that you already ordered, but just to clarify: you can definitely do several jobs in one order, with different paper types, and all be shipped in the same order.
> 
> ...




thats very good to know, thanks


----------



## Markw (May 20, 2009)

I havent ordered..just placed in my cart.  Havent checked out yet, but I will be diong just that sometime today.

Mark


----------



## Markw (May 29, 2009)

So I finally got my pictures ordered and in.  I especially love the matte and metallic finishes.  The overall quality of all the photos is superb.  I will deffinately be sticking with Adorama for the bigger prints.

Thanks.
Mark


----------

